# Venmar Constructo 2.0 not working?



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Just bought a new (to me, built in 2005). It has a venmar constructo 2.0 installed. When i press one of the controller pads in a room (bathroom for instance), the light turns green as expected but i dont hear anything turn on and I can not feel any air movement from the vents. I tried reading through the troubleshooting help online and it stated that if the blower motor was bad, the light would turn red instead of green when pressed. 

Anyone own one of these? If its working correctly it runs completely silent and really doesnt move any air!  :no:


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Walking through the user guide (http://www.venmar.ca/DATA/DOCUMENT/19_4_en~v~User_Guide.pdf) section 3.1. 

All units are equipped with an integrated control, located in front of the electrical compartment. Use the push 
button (1) to control the unit. The LED (2) will then shows on which mode the unit is in.
3. CONTROLS
3.1 INTEGRATED CONTROL

Refer to table below to see how to operate the unit using its integrated control.
PRESS ON PUSH BUTTON LED COLOR RESULTS
ONCE AMBER UNIT IS ON LOW SPEED
TWICE GREEN UNIT IS ON HIGH SPEED
THREE TIMES NO LIGHT UNIT IS OFF
If a problem occurs during the unit operation, its integrated control LED (2) will blink. The color of the blinking light depends on the type
of error detected. Refer to Section 5 Troubleshooting on last page for further details.

I am unable to find the integrated control anywhere that has a push button and LED. It says located in the front of the electrical compartment. Does that mean inside the unit itself? and that I need to open something to see this?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

It is inside the electrical compartment. Very common for the fan motor to seize on those at that age. There also was a factory recall/safety issue with the motor catching on fire. You should contact Venmar as they have a safety fuse adaptor plug to put between the unit and it's power cord.

Open the main compartment and see if you can spin the fan easily and if it is seized then you don't need to find the board.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks. Yes, I just ran across this site. http://www.nlcpr.com/VenmarWarning.php

i will check the motor to see if it is seized and also check for brand/model information.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok. Motor bearing went out. Its GE model 5kcp84dfk149p. Searched but really couldnt find a direct replacement. Any suggestions? ?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You have to buy the whole fan assembly and motor together.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok. Where can I get from? Do you know mfr and part number by chance??


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Unfortunately not. I get mine from a wholesaler/HVAC supplier called EMCO/Wholesale Htg in Canada and they order it from Venmar. Pricey unit and I imagine it is $200 or more for DIYers.

Try americanhvacparts.com 

http://www.supplyhouse.com/


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Venmar-Motor-02100-volts-R3-R366/dp/B005NGBIGG 

?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Thats what I pay for the whole assembly but I sell it for 2-3X as much installed.

Glad it is available. Gotta be careful how you snap that housing apart as the plastic may be brittle or flimsy. We don't replace motors for that reason and the wheels can get off balance and be noisy and we get callbacks. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, I was wondering about that when I took it apart. The fan portion that mounted to the shafts is pretty heavy. I will try that motor and see how it works.

Thanks for the responses yuri.


----------



## Crist Clapper (Jan 29, 2014)

*Motor/fan assembly?*

Did either of you find/get the model number of the motor/fan assembly? I need to replace mine also.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Try the Venmar site, maybe they have a manual with part #s at the end. My Wholesaler looks it up so I don't know it.


----------



## Crist Clapper (Jan 29, 2014)

Been there... Done that!  Was hoping you-all had a/the part number so I could go shopping for a motor/fan unit. 



yuri said:


> Try the Venmar site, maybe they have a manual with part #s at the end. My Wholesaler looks it up so I don't know it.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

try americanhvacparts.com or supplyhouse.com and phone them


----------



## Crist Clapper (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks! I did send both of them online parts request... If I don't hear back from them shortly... I'll give the a follow-up call. 



yuri said:


> try americanhvacparts.com or supplyhouse.com and phone them


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

It is a huge brand and they should be able to source it for you. May take a few days. Make sure you get that safety recall fuse/plug adaptor.


----------



## Crist Clapper (Jan 29, 2014)

Keep the help a' coming! The Venmar plug "fix" is in-hand and ready to install... Although too-little too-late for me... Failed motor and failed control-board. I still believe the Venmar safety recall is the cause of both failures. But the Venmar folks are elusive and evasive to the idea of taking responsibility. I seem to have no recourse to their resistance.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Naw, if you see the difference in "construction" between brand V and Lifebreath you would know why. Plus you have a builders grade unit. Brand V and their 2nd and 3rd tier units are + in quality. You get what you pay for and that is why builders grade sucks.

The recall has to do with the motor manufacturer and their overload setting or lack of or some such thing.

I would invest in a Lifebreath B4 spending huge $$ on yours and that fan assembly is very expensive. Or go with Brand V higher grade units as I have no problems with their fans etc. Nothing wrong with brand V, just the builders grade/pricing issue.

Lifebreath has been around since 1976 and makes them for Lennox also, just stamps them Healthy Climate. Of course a new unit needs balancing and you must be able to do that. Go to the Lifebreath site and read an install manual. V also has manuals online, I am not sure how they balance theirs. Have not read them lately. Lifebreath has easy peasy access ports on the door and even a DIYer can work with them. Others require a expensive flow kit or pitot tube.


----------



## Crist Clapper (Jan 29, 2014)

Lifebreath representative are you maybe? :laughing: Just checked... No Lifebreath dealers available in my area. 



yuri said:


> Naw, if you see the difference in "construction" between brand V and Lifebreath you would know why. Plus you have a builders grade unit. Brand V and their 2nd and 3rd tier units are + in quality. You get what you pay for and that is why builders grade sucks.
> 
> The recall has to do with the motor manufacturer and their overload setting or lack of or some such thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

No. But I have one and they are sweet. Tier 2 and up on the other guy are nice also. I would get one and most likely it will be an easy swap and better value for your $$ IMO. Need a magnehelic gauge but my experience with your fan has not been good. May need another one at some point in time if you get my drift.


----------



## Crist Clapper (Jan 29, 2014)

Is the motor/fan assembly expensive? ... Don't know yet... No quotes! I do know that just the motor costs between $140-$170 which seems reasonable. You see... I have already invested $300.00 to replace the control-board and another $200.00 for a motor/fan to make the unit functional is okay with me. To replace the unit with a Carrier of the same specifications is $2,600.00. This exercise is to determine if the cost-to-repair to too high… Then it is appropriate to consider a replacement unit.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

My cost wholesale awhile ago was over $200-250 and I suspect yours is going to be $300-400. Have not bought one for awhile.

I only like Lifebreath, Venmar and VanEE (same company) as you can get parts for them 30 years later. I imagine Carrier is OK. Forget it with the multitudes of no name knockoffs out there.

There are also some other parts to fail like the damper motor that operates the defrost damper etc. Not sure how old your unit is but IMO it is a $$ pit especially if you need another fan in the future or other parts.

I would try sell the board used on E-Bay and go with a new unit.


----------

